# x



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello and good luck with Dr Simeon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to see you finally on the board =).


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

poonanny said:


> You should probably learn to live with it.


How positive of you...


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> poonanny said:
> 
> 
> > You should probably learn to live with it.
> ...


Your post is much worse.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> > poonanny said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> > poonanny said:
> ...


I could point out 177 posts which are worse :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Any time :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

He's a meany, you're a nicey... aren't you?..


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm a "I get as good as I givey" (Balanced)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

: )


----------

